
Merry Christmas HN - duck
I hope everyone had a great 2019 and an even better 2020.
======
kristianc
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18757028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18757028)

~~~
cpach
Haha :) Merry Christmas!

------
axaxs
Merry Christmas HN. I laugh, learn, and even cry sometimes from this place.
The only "social network" that makes me feel at home, despite living far away
from its epicenter.

~~~
tdhz77
San Fran or US?

~~~
forgotmypw
Earth?

------
bastijn
Happy holidays everybody. Take some time to relax and recharge your batteries.
Spend time with loved ones and let them know how much you appreciate them.
Then, in the next year be ready to go full steam ahead and complete that
awesome project or launch that great company of yours. Cheers! Catch you on
the flip side!

------
mmsimanga
Merry Christmas. Made it to 07:30 church service now preparing for gigantic
brunch. Happy holidays

------
skinkestek
God jul/merry Christmas folks!

Can't get myself to stop visiting this place so I better stay nice the next 12
months as well.

Thanks a lot for everything I've learned during this last decade.

~~~
abbadadda
There are worse places to be unable to stop visiting! Merry Christmas.

------
mbdesign
Merry Christmas from Spain! As someone else mentioned here, HN remains one of
the few places I like to read everyone's comments and keep on learning.

------
arcticbull
Merry Christmas folks! Being in tech wouldn't be the same without each and
every one of you, whether we agree or not ^_^ I learn a ton from y'all and I'm
looking forward to the new year.

------
dade_
Merry Christmas! OSS donations this year: Blender, Digikam, Joplin, Calibre,
VLC, Octoprint - Nudge, nudge..

------
isoprophlex
Much joy for the next year, and many thanks to everyone for the wonderful
links I've read the past months at three am in the morning while feeding or
comforting my kids :)

Big up to dang and the crew too, for being the mirrors into our souls we need
when our comments are too cranky and mean ... Thanks for keeping the community
interesting

------
valtism
I know that the holidays can be a rough time for some people, so I want to
send out some love to those who are struggling right now. Hang in there for
all of us

~~~
daxorid
Can you elaborate on this? I've never heard of such a phenomenon. What aspect
of the holidays is rough for some?

edit: This is a legitimate question, in case it wasn't obvious.

edit 2: Got it, no questions allowed. Apologies.

~~~
henkslaaf
People who lost someone, people who are separated from their loved ones,
people who are introvert but must act sociable, people who are depressed but
must act chipper or else be asked questions, people who are alone but see all
other people getting together for parties, people that hate their families but
cannot escape the obligatory gathering, people who are poor but feel pressure
to give gifts and have a lavish meal.

The list is endless.

~~~
daxorid
Thanks.

------
swlkr
Merry Christmas everyone! Let’s make the 20s the best decade of HN yet!

------
perceptronas
Merry Christmas folks. I appreciate ability to participate in this community
and do enjoy it a lot. Have a great year

------
aurbano
Merry Christmas!

HN is the place where I first discovered tons of people who seemed so similar
to me..! I only wish to one day work surrounded by some of you :)

~~~
victorpascu
Merry Christmas!

During my first job, my boss introduced me to HN. I doubt I would've found it
so soon otherwise, as the only other person that knew about it before I
mentioned it is someone I only met this year.

My first boss was a great guy to work with and I'm grateful he told me about
it. Even though I learned a lot from him professionally, the impact of that
one-time five-minute conversation about the site might have added up to more
over the years.

------
imafish
Glædelig jul og godt nytår!

~~~
torvald
Gledelig høytid!

~~~
makach
Gledelig vintersolverv!

------
quickthrower2
Merry XMAS HN! Assuming your not working today, enjoy the time off. Downtime
from work is very important folks.

------
serf
I wish everyone here gets many more future opportunities to wish each other
Merry Christmas for years to come.

------
softwaredoug
Merry Christmas to the only comments section on the Web worth reading!

------
samanator
Merry Christmas and a Happy Hanukkah! HN is teaching me so much and has become
such a productive addiction <3.

------
wsgeorge
Merry Christmas HN. Thanks for keeping this a valuable community! See you all
in next year's thread.

------
andyjohnson0
Whatever you do with today, and however you spend it, I hope it's a happy day.

------
DiabloD3
Merry Christmas.

I am now full of food.

Send help.

------
dgellow
Felix dies natalis Solis Invicti :)

~~~
Koshkin
Who was this poor fellow?

~~~
dgellow
Not sure what you mean.

------
bnu
Wish you all, especially those who took a little step towards your dream, a
merry Christmas and a happy new year. Keep it going.

------
bdibs
Merry Christmas everyone! Hope it’s a good one!

------
cmauniada
Merry Christmas everyone! All the best in the next iteration of life!

~~~
randomsearch
Here’s to the next sprint!

------
OlivierLi
Joyeux Noël :D

~~~
EddieCPU
> Joyeux Noël :D

Seeing as I was born on Christmas Day, I got only the one present, which I
figured as cheating. My parents said the one present would have to do :]

~~~
BrandoElFollito
Joyeux Noël et joyeux anniversaire :)

My son was born on the 26th and he is not happy either.

------
randomsearch
Merry Christmas HN! Let us come together for the day, regardless of our
intellectual stances and tribal identities.

Let the Linux nerds break bread with the Mac hipsters. May the Haskell devs
write bindings for JS libraries. And the VC dreamers shake the hands of the
determined bootstrappers.

Peace amongst nerds, for a single day.

Merry Christmas.

~~~
core-questions
I have launched Vim from within Emacs from within Ubuntu on top of Windows in
your honour. Merry Christmas.

------
oluomike1
May the joy and bliss of Christmas abide with everyone and their entire
household.. Merry Christmas.

------
KloudTrader
A merry Christmas and even happier new year! Happy coding and may the markets
be in your favour.

------
lnalx
Thanks HN for this wonderful year full of learning, reading and emotion
sometimes.

May 2020 be even good !

------
kitsuac
God bless you all HN.

------
coolandsmartrr
I'd like to take this occasion to thank Matt Mireles (mattmireles) for hosting
a Thanksgiving gathering a few years ago when I was traveling solo in SF.

It really makes a difference when you're with people on the holiday season. I
hope I can pay it forward one day.

------
ratzinho87
Merry Christmas to all on-call folks too!

~~~
ykevinator
What do you guys use for on call managent?

~~~
narsil
We recently began trying out
[https://github.com/linkedin/oncall](https://github.com/linkedin/oncall)

------
ablekh
Happy holidays! Wishing everyone a very healthy and happy New Year!

------
jeffmcmahan
Peace be with you all.

------
deadalus
I love you all.

------
Rygu
Vrolijk Kerstfeest allemaal! :)

~~~
bastijn
Vrolijk kerstfeest! :)

------
hprotagonist
Happy Christmas!

 _So fair a fancy few would weave

In these years! Yet, I feel,

If someone said on Christmas Eve,

"Come; see the oxen kneel

"In the lonely barton by yonder coomb

Our childhood used to know,"

I should go with him in the gloom,

Hoping it might be so._

------
loufe
Joyeux noël à tout le monde!

------
akling
Merry Christmas friends!

I met a lot of nice people thanks to HN this year, and I'm very grateful for
that. All the best to everyone!

------
saadmrb
Merry christmas + I hate Mariah Carrey song

~~~
dang
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE4shVkwqIk#t=50](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE4shVkwqIk#t=50)

------
whoback
Happy Christmas. Thanks for all the wonderful stories and discussion. I hope
you and yours are safe and satisfied.

------
fl0wenol
Mele Kalikimaka me ka Hauoli Makahiki Hou!

------
someatoms
Cheers everyone. I hope this next decade brings us all meaningful
opportunities and personal growth. <3

------
salawat
Happy Saturnalia! Remember to treat the help well, don't party too hard during
the festivities, and respect the trees!

Merry Christmas, happy New Year, and may whichever deity or demiurge you deem
worthy of worship shower you and yours with blessings in the days to come!

And 2020, give us a break. Please.

------
pranit10
Happy Holidays

------
godisdad
Feliz Natal, this site is the subject of endless ire but I enjoy the tonality
and will keep visiting

------
graposaymaname
Merry Christmas and a Happy New year!

------
knaik94
Happy new year and Merry Christmas

------
dwaltrip
Merry Christmas all of you beautiful humans! The future is waiting for us :)
See you there!

------
rahuldogra
If you are reading this ; I wish you the best of 2020 full of love, success
and happiness.

------
luord
Merry Christmas everyone! =)

------
infinityplus1
Merry Christmas everyone!!

------
PlugTunin
Came for the comments, stayed for the wonderful community of thinkers that
makes this site special. Happy Holidays, gang -- I hope 2020 has great things
in store for you and yours.

------
K0nserv
God jul och gott nytt år!

------
sansnomme
Merry Xmas everyone, here's to a fun and profitable new year.

------
rihegher
Merry Christmas to the HN community! You're great by the way!

------
rsnor
Merry Christmas, everyone!

I’m fairly new to this site, but it’s been eye-opening as a student to learn
from professionals and other tech enthusiasts. Hope everyone on HN has had a
great decade.

------
excalibur
The rest of us hope you had a happy Festivus!

~~~
codyb
I realized yesterday, I know more about Festivus than Kwanza.

Amazing how much that show has entered into the modern American (and other
countries?) lexicon.

------
alanng
Merry Christmas makers! My wish for HN this year is the ability to redirect to
a website rather than to a post, then I have to click it manually (I'm using
iPhone)

------
danwills
Happy holiday season to everyone on HN, you are all awesome! Amazing work by
dang and sctb too keeping the discussion at such a high level, best wishes for
2020!

------
krysp
Merry Christmas to everyone on the best and most informative forum of ideas
I've found on the internet - and here's to everyone's 2020!!

------
RickJWagner
As Tiny Tim says, "God bless us, one and all!"

------
rapnie
Happy holidays HN, splendid 2020 to you all! And a big heads up and thank you
to the moderators who keep this a great place to visit. You truly rock.

------
djohnston
Feliz natal

~~~
gberger
E um próspero ano novo!

------
psaux
Best holiday wishes to all! Keep the positive vibes going. We all have ups and
downs, just know that. Great community here, learning everyday.

------
marcus_holmes
Merry Christmas!

Shout out to everyone away from home this year. Wherever home is, and for
whatever reason. Big hugs, hope you manage to find some joy anyway.

------
Zealotux
Can we have a Christmas hat? Just kidding, Merry Christmas everyone, and happy
holidays, best wishes for everyone's 2020.

------
RickJWagner
Merry Christmas!

Also Happy Hanakkuh, Happy Kwanza, and whatever other celebration you might
observe. I hope 2020 is a great year for all.

------
ifemide06
Merry Christmas from the faithcircle team!

------
finnthehuman
Happy Festivus. I've got a lot of problems with you people, and now you're
going to hear about it!

------
EA
Merry Christmas from Huntsville, Alabama

------
yitchelle
Fröhliche Weihnachten, Merry Christmas!

------
KFC_Manager
Merry Christmas! Here’s to a great 2019

------
jpxw
Nadolig Llawen

------
bcwarner
Merry Chrysler

~~~
lucidstack
Merry Crisis!

------
andrewl
Merry Christmas to all! I hope 2020 is a good year for everyone everywhere.
And Happy Hanukkah, too.

------
ddingus
I read often and have learned a ton.

Thanks everyone for being you.

Merry Xmas, may you and yours be happy, healthy, and having fun.

------
anongraddebt
Merry Christmas to you too!

------
kjaleshire
Joyeux Noël tout le monde!

------
sidcool
Merry Christmas. Day of Hope. Enjoy time with family and friends.

------
altsyset
Merry Christmas!! People have been supportive of me here. Thanks!

------
huxflux
Happy holidays everyone!

------
Minor49er
Merry Christmas you guys. This site is a gift to me every day!

------
JaimeThompson
Same to you! I hope everyone here had a nice holiday season!

------
hieloz
Merry Xmas! Btw,color of theme is changed a little bit.

~~~
alanng
A little bit ... "redder", right?

~~~
TeMPOraL
Also every other story on the frontpage has a different color on the position
number.

~~~
alanng
I didn't realize this!

------
mariushn
Wishing everyone a happy Christmas and joyful new year!

------
gmcquistin
Merry Christmas! I wish everyone a day of joy and love

------
klyrs
Happy Xmas, and may you find treasure under the mark!

------
jxramos
Merry Christmas to you as well. Best wishes for 2020!

------
keyP
Merry Christmas HN!

------
mistersquid
Best Christmas ever, HN! Seasons Greetings to all!

------
univalent
Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoy your holidays!

------
sizzle
Merry Christmas and Happy holidays y'all

------
RinTohsaka
Merry Christmas all! I wish you all the best.

------
huaiyukhaw
Merry Christmas everyone! Have a great year!

------
kruasan
merry kurisumasu

------
cyanne
Merry Christmas!

------
fannpa
Merry Christmas everyone! Warm hug!!

------
arkokoley
Merry Christmas and Happy holidays!

------
brainpool
Yes. Seasons greetings all! This community brightens every day. Wind down,
spin up, and roll with next year. It’s going to be fun.

------
deith
Feliz Navidad y próspero año nuevo.

------
exdsq
Happy holidays everyone! And good luck to those who end up starting something
in January as a result of it being a new year :)

------
marceee0901
メリークリスマス！ from Toronto, Canada :)

------
hexfran
Merry Christmas to everyone!

------
adreamingsoul
God Jul!

------
zubairq
Merry Christmas to all! :)

------
topmonk
Merry Christmas everybody!

------
kagajr
Merry Christmas everyone!

------
fareesh
Merry Christmas everyone!

------
sergiomattei
Merry Christmas folks.

------
Smithalicious
Merry Christmas folks

------
rwbhn
Merry Christmas all!

------
Insanity
Merry christmas! :)

------
ipodopt
Merry Christmas! :)

------
Gabriel_Martin
Happy holidays all

------
davchana
Marry Christmas!!

------
ukz
Merry Christmas!

------
dummytest
Merry Christmas!

------
Veera_Sivarajan
Merry Christmas!

------
kalium_xyz
Merry Christmas!

------
komeijist
merri kurisumasu

------
wnscooke
Merry Christmas!

------
RazvanS
Merry Christmas!

------
saikatsg
Merry Christmas!

------
sergiotapia
Merry Christmas!

------
weishigoname
Merry Christmas

------
ceezuns
Feliz Navidad!

------
pier25
Bon nadal!

------
davalapar
<3

------
chops415
Merry Christmas HN community

------
adventured
Merry Christmas all

------
cia-killer
happy yule

------
dr_dshiv
In case you were curious what the fuss was all about, here's a short
explanation of Christianity.

From the Greek Platonic tradition [1], there was a belief in an ineffable
Oneness that is the origin and nature of all things. Allegorically, this was
treated as a person, like Zeus, but recognized to be fundamentally
transcendental and ineffable pure — the One.

The _Logos_ was the emanation from the One; it was the son of god, so to
speak, that crafted all material reality. Logos is typically translated as
"word", like "in the beginning was the word", but that minimizes the concept
of logos. Importantly, Jesus was understood to be the incarnation of the Logos
in human form; "the word made flesh.". [2]

That was the dominant philosophical idea in Christian theology until the year
400, when Pope Theophilus of Alexandria had to deal with rioting monks who
demanded an anthropomorphic God. He ended up killing the 10,000 monks who
believed in an incorporeal God. [3]

So, enjoy your christmas: the celebration of the day when the logos became
incarnate!

[1]
[https://www.jstor.org/stable/4182081#metadata_info_tab_conte...](https://www.jstor.org/stable/4182081#metadata_info_tab_contents)

[2]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logos_(Christianity)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logos_\(Christianity\))

[3]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope_Theophilus_of_Alexandri...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope_Theophilus_of_Alexandria)

------
elfexec
Merry Christmas!

